# Help... Character desperately seeking something?



## Fals01 (Dec 6, 2015)

First time posting, so glad I found this forum! 
I have googled myself weary trying to find the name of a certain (presumed) fairytale or mythical character, but without success.
I have a sentence that goes "I had found it before, but now it was lost, and like [insert name here] I had to find it again."
In my mind I have a faint memory of a character in some story that goes around the whole story desperately seeking something he/she had lost. Does this ring a bell to anyone?


----------



## The Green Shield (Dec 7, 2015)

Fals01 said:


> First time posting, so glad I found this forum!
> I have googled myself weary trying to find the name of a certain (presumed) fairytale or mythical character, but without success.
> I have a sentence that goes "I had found it before, but now it was lost, and like [insert name here] I had to find it again."
> In my mind I have a faint memory of a character in some story that goes around the whole story desperately seeking something he/she had lost. Does this ring a bell to anyone?


Hello, welcome to the forums! 

There are a whole lot of stories that involve a character trying to find something he/she lost so let's narrow it down a bit: Do you recall the character's name? The setting? The author? That may help us get to what you seek.


----------



## Blade (Dec 7, 2015)

Not to me though I don't read a lot of fiction let alone all of it. :grey: It does sound to me though that you are becoming the character you are seeking.[-X Be careful.8-[

Welcome to the forums by the way.:hi:


----------

